# A nice, warm, fleece dress to keep Nissa warm



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I was not having any luck finding fleece fabric in a small enough print for a dress for Nissa. It seems fleece prints are made mostly for throws but anyway, I was walking through the baby department at Target and there it was, a $3.99 fleece baby blanket! So I bought it and cut out a dress and this is what we got! Now she'll be warm on our evening walks. Next up, a harness vest. Thanks for looking.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to go Kim, love the stitching at the hem line. :wub: Nissa is always the great little model. CUTE!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

very cute Kim, I made Matilda a fleece dress last year, I've been making fleece harnesses for years, I can't wait to see yours


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, I really wish i knew how to make things like that. It looks great!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwww what a pretty little dress for a pretty little girl :wub: Nissa looks so cozy in her fleece dress, you are so very talented :rockon:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Kim that looks simply gorgeous - well done - Nissa looks like she will be as warm as toast on your evening walks. 

Well done










Hugs and missing tail wags


Dede and (waiting for Miss Katie) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

That is super cute, good job!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Very Pretty - nice job.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

What a great idea Kim-you're always thinkin' :biggrin: Nissa looks adorable in her fleece dress arty:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Oct 19 2008, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653803


> very cute Kim, I made Matilda a fleece dress last year, I've been making fleece harnesses for years, I can't wait to see yours[/B]


Yes, Paula makes the best fleece harnesses!! Ask Ollie!!

Love the dress, Kim. Beautiful job! Fleece is so easy to work with. And yes, I've also noticed that the prints are almost always large.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

That is adorable!!! Nissa will look so cute and snuggly on her walks :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What a gorgeous dress! Just perfect for the chilly weather! Well done Kim, very clever!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Such a darling little dress........and she will be nice and warm! I love that part of it!!! Thanks for the pic!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

That is awesome Kim! How clever to have taken the blanket and made it into a dress. Nissa will be warm for sure!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Oct 20 2008, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=653807


> Wow, I really wish i knew how to make things like that. It looks great! [/B]


Me too. We had to sew a teddy bear in year 10...I broke 3 sewing machines!! :shocked: 


That is such a cute dress, my mum isnt too shabby on a sewing machine, not as talented as you ladies, but I might have to buy a cute fleece blanket and get her to have a go. She made MIlly fleece four legged jamas out of a blanket, they turned out well enough! :biggrin:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

YOU SHOULD BE DESIGNER OF THE YEAR IN MY BOOK.YOU HAVE SUCH TALENT .TO EVEN THINK TO TAKE EITHER A PLACE MAT OR BLANKET AND MAKE IT INTO DOG CLOTHES IS JUST INGENIOUS :wub: :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I can't tell you how many times I've looked at those very same blankets in Target and wondered if I could cut it up and make something cute out of it. You did an amazing job, it's so cute!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Good job! That's so cute and Nissa looks cute in it. You always come up with the greatest ideas!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Great job Kim!! The dress is adorable!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

OMG, that is ADORABLE! :wub: and so creative! You did a great job! :aktion033:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Nissa's new dress looks so snuggly! I just love what you do with fabrics that are out of the ordinary...like the fabric napkin/placemat for her dress a month or so ago! You're so creative!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

she looks beautiful as always. the dress is sooo pretty


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That looks BEAUTIFUL :wub: - what a clever idea . Sarah


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Nissa is such a doll!!!! :wub: She is lucky to have such a talented Mommy!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That is amazing!!! I love it. Good Job.

I am so jealous of those who sew. A few years back, I bought a new
sewing machine. After taking a flippin' week to wind the bobbin, I
gave up. I had a friend, yes a MAN, do it for me ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I must say, Paul got a little tired of coming over to "wind my bobbin" :smrofl: 

Once again, your little dress is totally awesome. So is the model :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, I love the baby pink with polka dots - looks great on that sweet baby-girl! A fleece dress for Winter is a great idea!
But ... does sweet Nissa-boo know you're making picture posts of her that only include 1 photo and no face shot?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Great job :aktion033: . I'd never have thought of using a baby blanket for a dress.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, that is adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sooo cute! Nissa is a darling model and you have so much talent.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

Kim,
you are so talented!
WOW Nissa looks so beautiful in here new dress


----------

